# NISSAN ALTIMA 2002-2005 CRANK SENSOR RECALL



## jeannielee (Feb 7, 2008)

*I have this problem right now with my nissan altima 2004 2.5s,I almost had an accident going on highway 55 miles try to stop a truck was infront and car shut off by itself with the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light. I took it to a mechanic he put the computer to check it, and it came up with the crank sensor bad he told me he heard the news about this recall and told me to take my car to nissan. I took my car to the nissan "warranty" and they said they did not replace the sensor,and they did not had them. they could only reprogramed the computer,wich will not resolve the problem because the sensor is bad and now i have to order the sensor wich will take days it cost 90$ and 45$ for the work. IS NOT FAIR THAT THIS IS A RECALL AND NISSAN DID NOT RESPOND FOR THIS PART .*


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

jeannielee said:


> *I have this problem right now with my nissan altima 2004 2.5s,I almost had an accident going on highway 55 miles try to stop a truck was infront and car shut off by itself with the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light. I took it to a mechanic he put the computer to check it, and it came up with the crank sensor bad he told me he heard the news about this recall and told me to take my car to nissan. I took my car to the nissan "warranty" and they said they did not replace the sensor,and they did not had them. they could only reprogramed the computer,wich will not resolve the problem because the sensor is bad and now i have to order the sensor wich will take days it cost 90$ and 45$ for the work. IS NOT FAIR THAT THIS IS A RECALL AND NISSAN DID NOT RESPOND FOR THIS PART .*


the crank position sensor has nothing to do with the recall.the cps fouls out alot on nissan altimas


----------

